

Why Microsoft's New Surface Tablets Will Fail - gkhnarik
http://www.informationweek.com/byte/news/personal-tech/tablets/240002303

======
brunorsini
Fantastic article. I had no idea the $400 model would not be fully compatible
with Windows 8. This is insane, was looking forward to running VLC, Foobar and
desktop Chrome+flash on a nice Windows tablet with a keyboard, but guess I was
daydreaming.

